# Not eating - sign of the end?



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Poor Phoebe  . Maybe you can call an emergency veterinary clinic and ask about the medication dosage?? Also try hand feeding some of her favorite foods?? Anything that she really enjoys. I hope she feels better tomorrow. Good luck.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Do you have an emergency vet anywhere near you? If you can, it may be a good idea to see them. You never know, she may have an infection or something that can be treated. If nothing else, they have access to stronger painkillers that will keep her comfortable until you see your own vet. 
(It's a horrible time, isn't it, when you know your dog is nearing the end, but you can't quite see where the end is. Making that sort of decision is one of the hardest things I've ever done. Take care.)


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so very sorry to read this.....you must be almost frantic with worry.

It becomes so difficult when our precious older golds are struggling.

I am no expert or am I formally medically trained,

I can only share what I would do.

First check your precious Phoebe's gums ....are they pink or are they pale to white/grey? 

Is it possible that you have given her too much Tramadol?

Check her abdomen...is it normal and flat relative to weight or does it seem swollen and distended?

Is she mobile when you ask her to be? In other words can/will she get up and walk?

If her gums are pale and/or her abdomen is swollen I would get her to a veterinary ER right away.

I am so sorry that you are facing this...praying for a positive outcome for you both...hugs...


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks all - she's still not eating but did get up and come over by me tonight and laid down - she took some bites of grilled cheese crusts. I'll try her with some canned food in the morning (something she really loves). She since also moved around a couple of other times, so I do think the extra Tramadol helped her. There's no way she had too much of it - she was on just 1/2 dose and I only increased it to a full dose which is still actually much less than the recommended amount for a 65lb dog. It looks like she's going to rest through the night, so we're hopeful for tomorrow.

Since her incident in late 2016 we've been watching her closely and quite optimistic after her amazing recovery, but at the same time dreading the inevitable as those kind of problems really don't get better, only worse with age. Maybe this is just a minor thing, but the best we can do right now is keep her comfortable until we find out.

Thanks again!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Prayers for comfort sent your way for Phoebe and her great pack. 

dlm ny country


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending lots of positive thoughts, prayers and hugs to your precious Pheobe.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am praying for you and Phoebe - that you will be able to keep her comfortable, and that you will know when it is time. HUGS to you


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Not much different this morning. I gave her an extra 1/2 Tramadol (25mg) before bedtime last night so she would be comfortable through the night. Some time after I went to bed she managed to come in to her usual spot in the bedroom!

This morning she refused her pill rolled up in bread. My husband had a waffle so I snuck it in a piece of that and she ate it.
She managed to come out of the bedroom after a hour or so, had some water and I opened the canned food. She didn't want it - but did come back to it later and picked at it a bit a couple of times. At least she's having a bit of mobility.

The first time we went out she didn't make it past laying down by the pool. A couple of hours later we went again and she got out to the grass to pee.... then back to laying by the pool. It's very slow going - but not something I would call an emergency just yet. She is alert, but clearly not feeling or moving well. We have to leave for about 4 hours this afternoon, but I'm sure she will just sleep. Maybe we'll get her a hamburger on the way home. 

Thanks for all your help and thoughts. Obviously we'll be off to the vet first thing tomorrow.

UPDATE - She came in and finished all of her breakfast!!!! Good news


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Many of us are familiar with the road you are on and we know how very hard things are for both you and Phoebe right now. I am sending positive thoughts for both of you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We just went thru this in Oct. Our girl would have been 12 on Jan. 8. She had always been a chow hound, but wouldn't eat a thing we offered. She laid down in the yard and would not get up, would not touch anything we offered and we knew. Howeer, Hubby is 72 and I am 71 and both have bad hearts and couldn't pick her up. Call our vet (small town, 400, wonderful vet with a very up-do-date hospital) and he sent out his tech to get her. We followed in our car.

Sophie never even tried to get off the stretcher. sonograms showed ruptured tumor on spleen (jenangiosarcoma) and we didn't' hesitate. I got on the floor and held her head, telling her how much I loved her and hubby sat in chari rubbing her sides She was gone before the full injection. But she was no longer in pain, God bless her sweet gentle soul.

I HATE, HATE making that decision and hae had to to do it to many times. But as they said, better a week to early than a day to late. I learned that many years ago and will never make the mistake of waiting to long again.

I am so sorry you are facing this decision with your sweet girl.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

My thoughts are with Phoebe and you today. I hope things are a little better for her, it is a really difficult time. I'm glad to read that she just finished all of her breakfast. Hugs.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

SHE'S IMPROVED!

Very Good News - yesterday evening she got her appetite back after having slept all day. This morning she even had a little bounce in her step and was completely normal with breakfast - ravenous. 

What a huge contrast from Saturday - We thought for sure she was reaching the end. Now I don't know what to think other than just be happy. I'm sure part of it is the Tramadol. I had been maintaining her on 1/2 of her daily prescribed amount - but went to the full amount (50mg 2x daily) once this incident came up. Part of me doesn't even want to take her into the vet since she's doing so well. But of course I will... They'll probably want to do a blood test (she hates that) however it might help rule out something else. Though I was with her when she went from normal - to in pain - and it was her hips/rear legs that got tweaked when she was getting up. I could see it happen.

Will post back after we see the vet. Thankfully this is going be be a totally different vet visit than the one I thought we would me making!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Yay!!!! I'm so happy for Phoebe and glad she's doing better  . Each day is a gift for all of us.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so so happy to read this! My experience is that the vets are conservative on their prescriptions of tramadol. At her weight you can probably go up to 3 pills a dose, of course you should ask before doing so but why not? Also consider going up half a pill at a time - it gives you more wiggle room 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Really happy to hear your good report! Go Phoebe! :woot2:


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Prayers and thought are with you ,love Harley


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes ,great news !!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Glad to read that Phoebe is better today!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Dances here for Phoebe x


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Alert and following me around all day today - just like usual. The recommendation is to just keep a watchful eye on her...


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so glad to hear that Phoebe is doing better! Sending good thoughts that this continues


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so glad she's doing better! She's a beautiful girl, I love that white face of hers.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

She really is beautiful.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awe Phoebe is gorgeous . Glad she's still doing well.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahhh, that is good news today.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks again to everyone - she's more or less back to normal for now. The vet thought maybe she has a little internal bleeding or something that knocked her off her feet for a bit but subsided. A mass on the spleen is apparently not too uncommon. In any event, we agreed that X-Rays might show something - but to what end? Surgery possibly - but it wouldn't do much for her short or long term. So we're just keeping the pain meds increased with a small bit of steroid/Prednisone and keeping her comfortable and as happy as we can until it's time. Just hoping it's a long time with good quality of life!


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

So often when we hear these stories it isn't a happy ending. I'm so glad your precious girl is feeling better, whether from drugs, nature, or nurture.  You two have been blessed with 13 years... and counting! I'm sure you know to make every moment together special now!


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Sad to say, not so good news today. She's back to not eating and not moving much again. . She's made it from room to room a couple of times overnight and this morning, but not feeling well at all. I can't get her to eat her little peanut butter Tramadol sandwich bite so no way to help her with the pain otherwise. :-( Just wish I could help more somehow... She's gone from warm and heavy panting to cool and quiet, mostly sleeping though she did manage to bark at some people outside this morning watching out the back window.

I finally got her to go outside and she took care of both and then just laid down and won't get up. I tied her leash up to a nearby tree...for now to come in and type this and text my hubby.

Given that she was able to bounce back before we'll give it some time but I'm just not sure how much time is left when she's like this.

Small update - I managed to force feed her a Tramadol and Prednisone sandwich bite. I'll see if that helps her perk up in an hour or so. She's alert when I'm around, but otherwise just out of it.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Phoebe isn't feeling so good. I'm sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers to you and your beautiful girl.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry. Sending positive thoughts for Phoebe and you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sending a hug your way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Come on Phoebe!! We want you to feel better! Praying the Tramadol, helps her


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

*RIP - over the rainbow bridge...*

Sorry to say she wasn't improving at all and we had to make the horrible decision to help end her suffering today. There were really no prospects for a better outcome given her condition today and the history.

:crying:

Thank you all for the words of support and friendship over the years. Goldens are the best - but their people rate right up there too!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know that your decision was made out of love for Phoebe and I also know how hard it is to make a decision such as that. My thoughts are with you and your family. Take care.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear about your sweet angel Phoebe. That is truly the hardest decision a pet owner ever has to make but you knew when the time had come. Sending sympathetic thoughts at this heart-wrenching time. And you are right about Goldens and their owners being the best.:crying:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am so sorry. RIP Phoebe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

The final act of love is the most difficult and beyond excruciating. You did all you could do and your beloved Phoebe knew how surrounded by love she was. Know that my heart is aching with yours and sends big hugs.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks again everyone so much!

In loving memory of Phoebe... RIP


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

So very sorry. RIP Phoebe. Nothing harder than making that decision.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

So sorry to hear of Phoebe's passing. It is such a horrible decision to have to make. Hugs to you.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry  . Please know you did everything to help sweet Phoebe. May she Rest In Peace.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I am also so sorry, she was a beautiful girl! Such a beautiful white face! The photo tribute is just beautiful.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Beautiful tribute. It makes my heart a bit saddened. Looks like you shared a wonderful life.

I'm going to log off, go home, and hug my pup.

Peace.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

You gave Phoebe a fantastic life. You took care of her all the way and now she is at peace. Take time to mourn and know how lucky you are to have shared time with something so special as a Golden...named Phoebe. I hope you and your family feel better soon. Godspeed to Phoebe 

dlm ny country


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Phoebe....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry..


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of sweet Phoebe......a beautiful photo array celebrating her life....hugs to you!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

What a beautiful picture tribute to your girl. I'm so very sorry for your pain and loss, I'm glad you have so many special memories of days together... I hope they give you some comfort. Such a pretty, pretty golden girl. Hugs


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

My heart goes out to you, it's so very hard. Sending you a hug and holding you in my thoughts and prayers. Rest in peace beautiful Phoebe x


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read this.

Fly free Phoebe, you were well loved while you walked this Earth.


----------

